# Spawning Cherry Shrimp



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Is there a way to induce Cherry Shrimp to spawn? I have 12 in a 12 gallon tank and would love to see little shrimp. Any ideas?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Cherry shrimp breed very readily. How long have you had them? Is there any fish in there with them? If the water conditions are good, and there isn't any predators, you should see baby shrimp before very long providing you have adult shrimp of both genders.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Good water conditions, quality food,Barry White, places to hide, low lights and some patience and you will have all you want.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

You can't forget Barry White can you


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I have some furcaa Rainbowfish and some pencilfish in the tank. You think tey are too aggressive for shrimp fry?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I have cherries in 2 tanks with neons, threadfin rainbows, and the frucata rainbows and they breed like crazy. I have lots of plants for them to hide in. I have tons of baby shrimp. 

I just wish I had an easier source of rainbows.

Ben


----------

